# Toro 418ZE will not prime or start



## tvr4 (Aug 20, 2018)

I was performing maintenance and cleaning on our 418ZE snow thrower and noticed that it would not start and no fuel was getting to the motor. The spark plug was dry.

I inspected the carburetor and noticed a small pin hole on the top of the carb where the primer bulb was. I put my finger on the hole and it primed and started. 

However, after starting the RPM is erratic. If I put my finger on the hole the RPM is steadier.

Is this hole supposed to be there ?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

You have a vacuum leak. 

Where is the fuel tank? 
Is the primer bulb still intact????? 
Is it a black rubber button and does it have a hole in the center of it?? 
My Toro snow pups have to have a hole in the primer rubber in the dash to work properly.

Another example are my Stihl weedwackers, blowers and chain saws and my old Homelites where they have a solid primer bulb with no vent hole in the center to pull fuel up into the carburator to start them.

My Toro snow pups need to just start a brief vacuum to prime them start them as the tanks are such that it pulls the fuel down into the carburator.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

can you post a picture of the carb? showing the pin hole? And I agree with leonz, if the primer circuit is open, you will have a vacuum leak into the carb. Plugging the hole while running it should run well.


----------

